# FS: 034 EFI RS2 replica injector set of 5 $225 (Ca)



## S4clark (Apr 7, 2005)

Purchased new and used for test fitting ( car ran for 5 min with these injectors) $265 for new ones plus freight. Flow matched in sets of 5. Fits 20V 5 cyl Audi engines.








$225 Prices includes ups ground w/insurance in lower 48 states.
Paypal ok


_Modified by S4clark at 6:07 PM 8-4-2006_


----------

